# Hash Making Strains For Quanity



## loolagigi (Dec 30, 2009)

i thought i would start a thread on what strains are out there to grow solely fot hash production.

i have tried to make hash with bud i have baught from the streets and had good results only when the bud was coated with resin glands, which only makes sense.  then i tried with some of my home grown medicine, and have had poor results.  the teqnique i use is with ice/water/shaking/straining/filtering. im sure bubble bags are the way to go, but lets not get off topic here. 

hash plant. i have seen numerouse photos of this plant and it seems it would be a good canidate for good results making water hash or just using a grinder with a kief screen. what are some others?


----------

